# Loft Dressing



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone use loft dressing? I just got some and used it. It dryed the loft and smells good but it looks like sawdust to me. I hate getting ripped off. It has something white in it it smells like baby powder. The taxidermy field I am in is famous for this, I once ordered fin backing cream for fish, I got the tube that I paid 12 dollars for and took their label off and it was rely latex caulk that I could buy at walmart for 1 dollar a tube. Does anyone know what's in dressing?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have one friend that uses a loft dressing from Siegels. I think it's got lime in it. Consider Virkon S......smells good and is a really good disinfectant. Problem is you have to buy ten pounds so you need someone to share it with.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I though it may have lime in it to lower the ph. I have access to lime and hardwood sawdust, If I knew the amounts. It smells like there is some kind of fragrance in it. It does make the loft smell better. It's not expensive only a couple dollars for 3 pounds but the postage is so much now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone make their own loft dressing or use lime in the loft? If there is chemicals in it, I think it has to be labeled by law, and there is nothing written on these packs.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Pretty sure lime makes an alkaline environment which is exact opposite of what you want.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't use lime ...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not I am just wondering


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

is vircon s white? and does it smell good?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

You cant Use Virkon S as a loft dressing. and no it yellow and it smells horrible. It is disinfectant and it wont in any way help you if you spread it on the floor. it will not dry the floor or anything.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> is vircon s white? and does it smell good?


Like it's been said...it's yellow and you use it as a liquid spray. I think it smells good but to each his own. You can't find a better disinfectant for this purpose.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

If it's dryness and odor your concerned about.....there's a product called Sweet PDZ for horse stalls etc. that works well.


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

*all naturall dressing*

YES NETURAL...OR NATUREL THE PIGEON COMPANY FROM BELGHEM SELLS A ALL NATURAL PRODUCT MADE OF SOME VOLCANO ROCK AND OTHER NATURAL INGREDIENTS VERY ABSORBIENT..SAYS ONE KILO CAN SOAK UP I LITRE OF LIQUID..I BELIEVE SOLD IN 20 KILO BAG CHECK THEIR WEB SITE..SOLD IN 46 COUNTRIES AROUND THE WORLD..INCLUDING US CANADA...ANY FEED STORE SHOULD HAVE IT..IT IS FORMULATED FOR PIGEONS SO NO GUESS WORK ON INGREDIENTS IF THERE GOOD OR BAD FOR PIGEONS..COMPANY HAS BEEN IN BUISNESS FOR 75 YEARS SO NO FAKE LABEL WORRIES..PS...THEY SAY YOU CAN 'RAKE' IT AROUND AND IT WILL LAST LONGER..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec7sb0j9ZiI


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I think what you are talking about is sometimes called Belgian white.Several pigeon company's make it.Natural has a floor white I used to use alot, but I have used other company's for various reasons.I would sprinkle some on the floor before I scraped then lightly sweep it up.Then for several days I would scrape and sweep and there would be enough that what I first put down would last several days.Kept the floor dry and smelling good.It has no lime in it that would be bad for the birds.I have tried to find out what was in it but could never get all the info.I had to stop using it due to the high cost of shipping cost more to ship the the product itself.I have tried sweet pdz but it is not as good(I do keep some in the loft and sprinkle it in the bottom of nest bowls).I would still be using floor white but the cost just drove me away. Jeff


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff, I was just trying to figure out whats in what I got. I know its 90% hardwood sawdust you can tell by looking at it. It's not white it's sawdust color but there is some kind of white dust with it It's only a couple dollars for 3 lbs so I know there is very little of anything in it or they would have to sell it for more to cover the cost, but selling sawdust for over a dollar a lb is good profit. I would like to make it myself so I could use more and not worry about the shipping which is 3 times the amount of the product now days.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I bet it's got chalk in it. It wouldn't hurt anything and it would whiten things. If it was pine saw dust it would absorb things and smell okay.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> I bet it's got chalk in it. It wouldn't hurt anything and it would whiten things. If it was pine saw dust it would absorb things and smell okay.


 Its hardwood saw dust. The only reason I know that is I buy it in 50 lb bags for my taxidermy shop dust drum, to dust hides in and dry them, it drys better than pine, pine has sap in it. Thats why I would like to make it myself I have the sawdust. Why would I want to pay $4 for three pounds plus postage when I have hundreds of pounds sitting around. I know the sawdust would keep things dry, but I want to lower the ph to help salmanilla and ecoli.


----------

